# Visa Reruirments for spouse



## CypriotExpat (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi ,
I am a cypriot citizen currrently living and working in the UK. My husband to be is a pakistani national also living and working in the UK with a work permit. 
We indent to visit cyprus several times in the year for family occasions and i was wondering if he will need a visa every time we visit or if we can enter cyprus together with our marriage certificate without any visa needed. 
We will get maried in June and we want to visit cyprus in november and december . 
Any info will be much appreciated. 

Thanks,


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

CypriotExpat said:


> Hi ,
> I am a cypriot citizen currrently living and working in the UK. My husband to be is a pakistani national also living and working in the UK with a work permit.
> We indent to visit cyprus several times in the year for family occasions and i was wondering if he will need a visa every time we visit or if we can enter cyprus together with our marriage certificate without any visa needed.
> We will get maried in June and we want to visit cyprus in november and december .
> ...


Good afternoon,

I suggest you contact the Cyprus High Commission in London. The web address is 
HIGH COMMISSION OF THE REPUBLIC OF CYPRUS IN LONDON - Welcome to our Website
Kind regards


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello

I think the best option would be for you to contact the Cypriot Embassy in London. Below is their website which has a section about Visas.

Cypriot Embassy in London


----------



## CypriotExpat (Mar 12, 2014)

i have never seen a worst website to be honest
All i can find is this 

Spousal visa or partner visa, provided to the spouse, civil partner or de facto partner of a resident or Cypriot citizen, in to the couple to in Cyprus.

No further information for that. I will try contacting them by phone

Thanks for your answers


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

If you have registered as a resident in the UK and your wife holds a similar permit or other document that complies with Article 10 and is issued by the UK Border Agency then provided you travel together and have the appropriate documents reflecting your legal status in UK you can travel throughout the EU without let or hindrance. EU – Travel documents for non-EU family members – Your Europe - Your Europe


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

mikehump3 said:


> If you have registered as a resident in the UK and your wife holds a similar permit or other document that complies with Article 10 and is issued by the UK Border Agency then provided you travel together and have the appropriate documents reflecting your legal status in UK you can travel throughout the EU without let or hindrance. EU – Travel documents for non-EU family members – Your Europe - Your Europe


Mike, your advice might prove to be incorrect after 23rd June! You should have voted to stay in the EU lol:boxing:


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Rema said:


> Mike, your advice might prove to be incorrect after 23rd June! You should have voted to stay in the EU lol:boxing:


I believe you are correct but that is at least 2 years away. Thanks!!!


----------

